# Small milestone



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

In addition to their canned food every morning, my two ferals also receive a "snack" late afternoon of boiled chicken breasts. This afternoon the black male actually took a piece of chicken from my hand. He also seems very interested in what's behind the front door. The doors are glass double doors and I sometime find him peering through the glass. He still gives an occasional hiss but he's getting much better. His friend, momma cat, is still very wild and will not come too close to me.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Cool! It seems to take forever, but those little concessions on their part mean so much, don't they?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

You may call that a small milestone but I call that a giant step. How wonderful! That trust bond is forming!


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

That's nifty! Maybe momma cat will see that he's not being harmed by taking things from "the big ol'e monster", and also come eat out of your hand!

I live in my dad's basement, so my door is actually the patio door from the recreation room (which I have turned into my living room). I had put the feeding station right out on the edge of the patio, so all I had to do was peek out and watch the cats.
Disco would come meow at the door, like she wanted to come inside...but of course always ran away when I went to open the door. But one day, when we got an early snow, she didn't go too far...so I put canned food just inside, and waited. When she came to eat, I hurried and shut the door behind her (almost got a tom-cat too, but he was too quick and escaped). Then of course when I made the appointment to get her spayed, I had to set the humane trap inside! LOL
I was sort of hoping she would stay around like that, and I could let her in at night... but she stays in the thicket with the colony (though if I go there, she'll still let me pet and hold her).


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Vivid Dawn that is an awesome story. Trapping inside. Thats a new one!


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

I guess we think that they must want what we want and that's to be inside and all civilized. I'm beginning to see that theirs is a totally different life from what we know. I watch them napping in the sun on their outside beds and I really think they are content. After they have their morning nap they are ready to cruise the neighborhood looking for birds, mice or even a lizard or two. They show up again around supper time for their snack of chicken breasts then another nap. Around dusk they are off again. They have their own agendas. I am really becoming so very fond of these two, they are teaching me so much.


----------

